# noooooooooo!! I'm not ready!!



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How did this happen in 3 days???!!

Friday when I got home









Saturday









Sunday


















I want to enjoy the floppy ears for just a little bit more! 

*sigh* I just love love him :wub::wub:

bonus


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is cute!!!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I feel your pain...my little boys ears did the same thing. It seemed like it was overnight and the cute little floppy ears were gone!! Of course, the oversized ears can be just as cute 
I absolutely love the last picture....he is sooooo cute.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Aww maybe they will flop down again for a little while ... I felt the same way when Max's went up--they did seem to go up overnight. Glad I took a lot of pics at the time!
Your boy is too cute :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's such a cute pup!! His ears will probably drop when he's teething so you're get one more shot at it


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwww, I love him ears up or down. He is growing so fast... I like it when they go into the big,bat ear phase-that's my fav.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

He's a beaut!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ahhhhhhh!!!! i miss the floppy ears too!!! he's adorable either way. just think.... teething.... they may be ALL over the place!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

At least you did get pictures of your handsome boy, incase they stay up. You will have these pictures to look back on.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

He looks awesome with the ears up!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

It is much better then the alternative.....


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

this pic is thew cutest ever I also love the portrait on the wall!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

That's my very own Zeus, I miss him everyday.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

my guys ears are still down he did have the Teepee stage but not its all over the place =(


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I would be happy to have my guys ears up, his are all over too! I'm afraid they will get a permanent bend in them.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol... My pups did the same thing too. My roomate called me one day and told me her ears were looking like they were trying to stand. I came home and they were alot more perky. I got up the next day and they were almost up and then I came home and they were straight up. Her left one was a little more soft at the time but it has firmed up alot. Its been 3 weeks now and Im optimistic they will stay up... If I were you I would be happy they were up because if they were not up in the next few weeks, you would have been like me and researching when they would stand. haha


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

koda00 said:


> this pic is thew cutest ever I also love the portrait on the wall!



I agree this is super picture.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Very sweet little guy you have there!


----------

